# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Mini-stay in the Eternal City

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan and I are in Rome for a few days prior to our Med cruise. We're making the rounds doing some new things and seeing some of our favorite atttractions. For more photos and explanations see my blog http://hardtoport.blogspot.com
The last hazy photo is the wreck of the Costa Concordia as seen from our aircraft at 15,000 feet.

----------


## amyb

Nice pictures-they brings back fond memories of our trips to Rome. Thanks, Jim

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks, Amy...one of the only things that can get me off my other favorite island (Fire Island) in the summer is fun foreign travel.

----------


## Grey

Very nice!  What has been your favorite place to visit in Rome thus far?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Grey...the Piazza Navona, the social center of Rome, is probably our favorite place to visit in Rome. We've found some nice restaurants there, and it's always jumping. The Borromini St. Agnes church and the Bernini fountain in the piazza are wonderful examples of the genius of these two great artists.

----------


## andynap

The Piazza Navona is probably our favorite meeting place in Rome too.

----------


## amyb

And you can nibble on tartufo while cooling off by the fountains. A great spot.

BTW-Is the restaurant TRE SCALINI still operating in the piazza?

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Amy, oh yes, Tre Scalini is very much still holding down their spot...we're planning to go there today after our visit to the Vatican ...for our chocolate tartufo...yummy!

----------


## tim

Jim, great photos!

----------


## nbs

Love your pictures. We are planning to go to Italy next year.  Can't wait!

----------


## carolgreen145

n the summer is fun foreign travel.

----------

